# Zoya Nail Polish Swatches



## fictionwriter04 (May 20, 2011)

Hope you enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 

 





*1.* Stephanie *2.* Melanie *3.* Ava *4.* Willow *5.* Clara *6.* Lianne *7.* Rica *8.* Soho Punch *9.* Eva *10.* Maya *11.* Cassi *12.* Marilyn *13.* Bela *14.* Felicity *15.* Piper *16.* Mia *17.* Addison *18.* Penelope *19.* Kate *20.* Paige *21.* Harlow *22.* Demi *23.* Areej *24.* Bianca *25.* Cheri *26.* Zanna *27.* Nikki *28.* Heather *29.* Marley *30.* Miley *31.* Malia *32.* Areetha *33.* Juno *34.* Pinta *35.* Jo *36.* Caitlin *37.* Kelly *38.* Dove *39.* Harley *40.* Laney *41.* Jules *42.* Richelle


----------



## AmourAnnette (May 20, 2011)

I was not aware that Marley is darker than Miley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 21, 2011)

I think Miley is my favorite color. Please tell me it's not Miley Cyrus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then I can't ever wear it.


----------



## kayjay (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for this!!! Its great to see the swatches all in one spot.


----------

